# Popcorn x Smitty HM spawn



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I came home from school today to find Popcorn dropping eggs in her breeder cage. I was going to release them tomorrow but I guess not. lol This is the second time I've had fishies be ready before I wanted them to be. Luckily I have the night off work so I let them out. There was some brief chasing but now their doing the dirty. I swear popcorn is releasing 30-50 eggs every go:shock:! There are so many when Smitty puts them in the nest he leave a tube of goobered eggs. Even Popcorn is helping puts eggs in the nest, she has swam down to the bottom, scooped them up and then put them IN Smitty's mouth  its so dang cute! I'm going to do an artificial hatch though, once their done I'm going to remove the female and then the male. This is already bigger than my other spawns. I'm so excited!!! pics coming soon!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok well Smitty started chasing Popcorn away from the nest and I gave them another 5-10 mins or so to make sure they were done. I pulled Popcorn and have her resting in her original tank. Then I gently caught Smitty and have him floating in another tank I had set aside. Now my eggs are in the nest, alone in the tank. No one to eat them. I'm guessing anywhere from 100-200 eggs are in the nest and a few more could be floating around on the bottom. Last time I had fry in just over 24 hours so I'll know soon. The first two pics are mom and dad, and the rest are of the eggs. The last one was after I pulled dad. Seeing how there is no dad to worry about seeing the eggs I'm going to turn the light off tonight. I know this went kinda fast but my girl was starting to take some abuse so I got her out while she still had all of her fins and most of her scales. Last time I left Smitty he ate all of the eggs overnight so he doesn't get a second chance.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

omg popcorn is adorable. good luck and congrats


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats on the spawn! Please keep us updated on the artificial hatching. I myself never tried this method and am curious to see how it turns out.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

lvandert said:


> Even Popcorn is helping puts eggs in the nest, she has swam down to the bottom, scooped them up and then put them IN Smitty's mouth  its so dang cute!


You've got kissing fishes!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

it was kissin fishes  Smitty is depressed but he'll get over it...I have cupped the nest and have it tapped to the side of my tank. the water level in the cup is level with the water so it'll stay warm. This way I can do little water changes without disturbing the eggs too much.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I had to leave a nest with eggs without a male today as well. A first for both of us lol. Fish from Sherol are always awesome so I can't wait to see what they produce!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

um wow... I did an egg count today, and I have about 450 eggs (giver or take 10). Looks like I'm finally going to get a decent chance at getting some to adult hood. The picture I attached it how I counted. Every color represents 20 eggs and some colors I had to use twice. I'm pretty sure I missed some but thats still a lot of eggs.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW!!! Even of only half of them hatch, that is an awsome number.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I know. I'm starting to wonder if I have enough room  I may end up with some in the 5 gal as well as the 20 gal. If only I could convince someone (my bf) I need another tank...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

You could always try tubs from Walmart. Not too expensive and roomy.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd have a hard time convincing him of that too. He doesn't want fishies all over the house...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

AWWWWW, too bad he doesn't share your passion for fish. Compromise is hard.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Meh. I guess the weak/sick ones will die off sooner than later. Also this means lots of water changes


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok and this is why I love my LPS; I stopped in there on my way home from campus to check things out and chat. They had redone their fish section so of course I go over to ooo and ahh. In multiple tanks I see they have Java moss. I started getting all giddy over it because I've heard its hard to find and even harder to get ahold of. I Waled over to the owner girl and asked if I could buy a little piece, like the size of a base ball maybe. She was more than willing to. She ended up giving me a chunk that spread out to the size of a soft ball and free of charge as long as I bring her two IAL. I now have Java moss!!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Can't wait to see the grown fry! Popcorn is adorable.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm getting excited. Only two hours until the golden 24 hours mark.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Golden hour has passed. Now last time I had fry within a couple hours hatching, I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Still no little babies...Just a bunch of eggs...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

If the water is cooler, it may take a little longer...


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

congrats on the spawn...female ct's can drop so many eggs..


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

The water is at 80-81 degrees...they should have hatched but I'm going to give them a few more days. I also bought two new boys today. I'll make their own thread though.


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

Good luck! I hope they hatch soon!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so I'm seriously thinking my boy Smitty is infertile. Two spawns and not a single fry out of him. S after discussing things with my BF I got a 10 gal that I divided into three sections, and two new boys. Their rather young so I may have a chance. their thread is here http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=97368


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

awe bummer!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm thinking I'm going to recondition Walter and Velvet and give them another try. I at least got fry from them. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry it didn't work out with Smitty.


----------

